# Close one eye to align peep?



## NGbowman (May 15, 2007)

I was wondering if other archers close one eye briefly to check the alignment of the peep with the sight, and then open both eyes to aim? Or, do you keep both eyes open all the time?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nope.....I leave them both open all the time.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

maybe -both..
sometimes i squint for a second, to make sure i'm looking at the correct "set of pins".... 

which i din't do today on the 15 yrd target.... one arrow in the wrong side...:embara:


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

I think I squint my non-dominant eye when I shoot anyway. If I don't, I can't get a clear sight picture.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I close the non-dominant eye briefly. . .then open them both for the shot.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I shoot with my non-dominant eye so I have to keep it closed, at least with a 6X lens. I didn't have to with a 4X lens.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I shoot with both eyes open 90% of the time. I shoot the bunnies, and sometimes on the 80-50 targets with one eye depending on the sunlight. 
In bright sunlight I shoot with one eye. In really low light, one eye.
Also if I'm having trigger issues between my ears, I'll switch up and shoot one eye until I am coming off the trigger correctly, then back to both eyes open. 
Randy Ulmer is a proponent of being able to do both. Sometimes shooting one eye reveals if you're a little out of center with both eyes open. 
Ok wake up, here is the summation. In short; situation dictation.
Now lets have a Closing Hymn


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> I shoot with both eyes open 90% of the time. I shoot the bunnies, and sometimes on the 80-50 targets with one eye depending on the sunlight.
> In bright sunlight I shoot with one eye. In really low light, one eye.
> Also if I'm having trigger issues between my ears, I'll switch up and shoot one eye until I am coming off the trigger correctly, then back to both eyes open.


Sounds like a lot of thinking and variables to throw into a shot sequence. :mg: But if works for you, that's what's important.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't jump to conclusions just because you're dealing with cold, hard facts!

:shade:


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Don't jump to conclusions just because you're dealing with cold, hard facts!
> 
> :shade:


LOL. Point taken.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

every once in a while I have to close my left eye just for a second to clear up my sight picture. 
My eyes fight for dominance being as I don't have a truelly dominant eye. So every once in a while my left eye decides it wants to do the aiming and I have to shut it down.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

kidnutso said:


> LOL. Point taken.



Thanks for being a good sport. But you are correct. "Keep it simple stupid"(KISS) is the acronym we associate with your excellent point. I have discovered over the years and with practical experience, we learn a whole lot about being better at archery, and it can be overwhelming at times but, after a while all of those things we learn become closer to being one thing rather than a bunch of things to remember. Our brains are more capable of processing information than the most powerful computers.(God did that for us) We just need to try not and burn up those valuable cells. 
Now Golf is something that to many swing thoughts will kill you before you tee it up. I am proof of that for sure.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Does the old saying "The quickest way to beat your buddy at golf is to buy him a book on how to improve his swing." apply to archers too, only a book on how to overcome target panic, or how to use a BT release effectively?


----------

